# Presenting, Eva vom Johnson-Haus!



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

So, we picked up Eva about a week and a half ago from the breeder. She will be 10 weeks old this week, and then next weekend she goes for her booster shots. She weighed exactly 11 pounds when we picked her up, but it seems like she has grown alot in the last 10 days.

Dennis and Carolina have been great to us, they keep checking in every week and I love that they love to be completely involved in this process with us. Eva has been adjusting pretty well to her new home, very few potty accidents, none in her crate. She loves playing and chases after whatever toy we toss for her - she does get a bit nippy sometimes though.

I have long work weeks and I got to college full time, so I dont have many opportunities to take a whole lot of pictures, but heres what I have so far.









Napping on the car ride home.









Looking at the camera.









Getting camera shy.









Bought her a bully stick when I came home from work, she loves it.









Another angle.









Laying in the grass with momma.









Sleeping next to poppa's flip flops. 









"What the heck are you doing?"









Snuggling with poppa.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cute puppy! congrats


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

So adorable! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Congratulations you have a beautiful pup there.


----------



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! I just realized that I meant to post this in the Pictures section of the forum - yay for not enough sleep on work mornings


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

LOVE the bully stick pictures, it sure looks like she loves them. :rofl:


----------



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

She chews on them slowly, but she likes just sticking it in her mouth, go figure. She goes apes for empty water bottles though, that and ice cubes. When I open the freezer, I swear she looks at me and wants an ice cube.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is so cute, lucky you, may she give you many years of happiness


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

got_e46 said:


> She goes apes for empty water bottles though, that and ice cubes.


:rofl: That's probably because we always give our puppies empty water bottles to play with, it is pretty much their first toy.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

She is a cutie, congrats. Enjoy her they sure grow up fast!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, she is a beautiful pup!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What a cutie!! Johnson-Haus produces great dogs!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's a cutie! i'm so jealous of all these johnson-haus pups on the board lately! Wish one was mine!!! lol


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Dude on the bed already? TJ? :nono:!!!


----------



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hundguy said:


> Dude on the bed already? TJ? :nono:!!!


I blame Ashley for that one


----------

